# MROP points program



## urbiman (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi,

does anyone have more information on the MROP points program? Unfortunatley the handbook pdf is no longer on the net.

I saw that 50 points have a MF of $574. However I found differing information regarding the actual value: Some say one BR off season others say one BR high season or 2 one BR off season.

What I find tempting for a timeshare beginner is the option to just give it back to MROP (for a small fee) if you do not want it any longer.

Any chances trading MROP resorts to Marriott? Only with big luck and good timing I think?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2014)

I own MROP, and I think the odds of exchanging into Marriott are very slim. I know that some of the units are dual affiliated RCI/II, but while I LIKE MROP, they are generally not on par with Marriott as far as quality or amenities. In quite a few of the resorts, MROP controls 50 or 100  weeks, so that's like they own one condo or two in the complex and do the bookings in-house. Others, they own the whole resort, but those are in the minority.

I also like the easy-out concept of the ownership, and the ease with which one can call and just talk to one of the 3-4 women in the office. Sort of a family type arrangement.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 11, 2014)

Just my experience with them, but I think the days of them taking things back are over.

I don't know how it is this year, but I can tell you that last year MROP would NOT accept my membership back, no matter what, even for a fee. I was surprised to hear that, since everyone had told me that was a great benefit to an MROP ownership. I jumped through lots of hoops with them, trying to get them to take it back.  They wouldn't budge.  Bottom line:  "Nope.  You're stuck with it until the membership gets transferred to someone else."  

I even tried the sympathetic angle, lying to them and telling them I was injured and on disability, and unable to afford the fees, etc.  It made zero difference.  They said they'd send me financial statement paperwork to fill out, which included three years of IRS tax returns and copy of my W-2s, and THEY would decide whether I was truly in a hardship situation.  The woman on the phone was absolutely no help.  

I asked them to send me paperwork for all my options, which they did, within a few days.  I found a new home for the ownership in the Tug Marketplace, and MROP transferred the paperwork pretty quickly.

YMMV.  

Dave


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 11, 2014)

I owned an all Red MROP Week years ago before they were acquired or merged or whatever it was they did.  Back then they were great, particularly if you understood the mechanics of their annual reservation window.  Their employees (I think they were in Utah) were as accommodating as any I ever dealt with.

George


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 11, 2014)

MROP points memberships trade within VRI*ety - I don't think there are any Marriott weeks in VRI*ety at all.

http://www.vrietyexchange.com/ 

But there are dozens of different "classes" of MROP membership - so YMMV.


----------



## gravityrules (Aug 1, 2014)

Some MROP resorts trade within RCI and II as well as within VRI*ety.  VRI*ety is a nice benefit for MROP owners and VRI managed properties and does include some non-VRI managed resorts as well, I think through their partnership with TPI. 

I can understand MROP not taking back memberships.  MROP does have some flexibility that other resorts and/or systems do not have since it is a right to use membership without deeded ownership; MROP owns the pool of weeks.
They have some owned properties, which are managed by VRI.  They have other weeks in resorts not managed by VRI.  Some weeks are leased rather than owned.  

Since some of the weeks are leased, there are opportunities for MROP to not renew some leased weeks and 'shrink' the pool of owned weeks.  They have sold some of their owned weeks.  But even with this flexibility there are limits to how many weeks can be absorbed.

Unless MROP is carrying little or no inventory of weeks not assigned to a memebership, 'give backs' will be paid for by those of us owning MROP memberships.  Their is no developer involved here; MROP is member controlled and MROP has hired VRI to run things for them.  It's really not that large of a pool of weeks (around 10,000?), some single resorts in Orlando have more weeks.

I have found VRI customer service to be excellent.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Aug 15, 2014)

I own one of the rotating weeks and went to schedule my 2015 week today. I have a blue week for 2015. I was told that if I schedule within 9 months of my desired vacation time I can upgrade the color value. I was wondering if anyone else has heard of this?


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 15, 2014)

It has been a long time since I owned my MROP Week so I am only guessing.  I seem to recall that the color was determinant during the Annual Reservation Window.  Could it be that once the Annual Reservation Window is over color doesn't matter anymore.  Like I said, just a guess.

George


----------



## DrGSnyder (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a 50 point MROP contract that I am wanting to let go of.  I called the VRI offices in late July or early August and talked to the person in charge of "Deed Backs".  She said they have always had a way of accepting Deed Backs and it would be a $1500 fee.  However, a year ago when I called I was told there was no program - just as BMWguynw/Dave said above. At least now there is an option, just really steep.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 28, 2014)

Carlsbadguy said:


> I own one of the rotating weeks and went to schedule my 2015 week today. I have a blue week for 2015. I was told that if I schedule within 9 months of my desired vacation time I can upgrade the color value. I was wondering if anyone else has heard of this?



Even better, at 90 days they're colorblind.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Sep 18, 2014)

*Nice!*



Passepartout said:


> Even better, at 90 days they're colorblind.



Wow, did not realize this.  Thanks!


----------

